# Spring Into The Dales (SITD), 8th April 2018. (Mytholmroyd)



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2018)

Spring Into The Dales (SITD) is a fine scenic (hilly!) audax event from Mytholmroyd (near Halifax) up into Wharfedale and back. About 115 km in length and with around 2,350 m of tough climbing. This year it will take place on 8th April (the Sunday after Easter).

I have just entered. I am quite often accompanied by other CC riders and you would be welcome to join me as long as you'd be happy riding at my steady but relatively modest speed. (I aim to do the route in around 7 hours, including stops. I could be slightly slower or quicker but not by much.)

Event details HERE. Previous SITD ride threads on CC: 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016
and 2017.


----------



## DCLane (22 Mar 2018)

I'd like to but at present my 13yo's racing in Wakefield, or Tameside as a back-up. If I can get someone to take him I'll enter.


----------



## si_c (22 Mar 2018)

Would love to, but can't get there for a 9am start.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Mar 2018)

Yes, Sunday rides can be a pain to get to without a car. There are quite a few Sunday events that I have wanted to take part in but couldn't get to. (Well, in theory I could have ridden to them but I would have had to set off in the middle of the night and would have ended up doing 300+ kms!)


----------



## si_c (22 Mar 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, Sunday rides can be a pain to get to without a car. There are quite a few Sunday events that I have wanted to take part in but couldn't get to. (Well, in theory I could have ridden to them but I would have had to set off in the middle of the night and would have ended up doing 300+ kms!)


Haha, yeah it's about 75miles from home to Mytholmroyd, so it would probably make a fantastic day trip, just not before another hilly ride!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Mar 2018)

Looks good and I could be tempted.......if I wasn't already signed up for the 100-mile route at the UKCE Wiggle Vale Vélo the day before. 

Shame the railway can't get anyone to Mytholmroyd (or even the _Bridge of Hebden_) until 9:06 (or 09:09) on a Sunday morning.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Looks good and I could be tempted.......if I wasn't already signed up for the 100-mile route at the UKCE Wiggle Vale Vélo the day before.
> 
> Shame the railway can't get anyone to Mytholmroyd (or even the _Bridge of Hebden_) until 9:06 (or 09:09) on a Sunday morning.


It's a very nice route. The one slight disappointment is ~10 kms of the route between Silsden and Haworth Brow via Keighley. That can be a tad busy on a Sunday afternoon and I have had idiot drivers shouting abuse along there a few times over the years. About 100 kms is on lovely country roads though.


----------



## busdennis (24 Mar 2018)

Count me in Colin plus a non cyclechat member, also riding the wiggle event @NorthernDave so we can grovel around SITD together


----------



## ColinJ (1 Apr 2018)

A week to go, and the forecast is for the weather to improve in time for the ride?


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2018)

Well, the forecast got worse, and then better again! 

It is not looking too bad now. A chilly start, then mild. Only gentle winds, and with a hint of a tailwind on the way back. Dry all day.

I had been toying with the idea of extending my ride to an imperial century but have changed my mind on that score - I would have to ride to and from Mytholmroyd for the event itself and then do an extra 80-90 minutes of riding on top of that. Too much like hard work after a long winter slump! 

@busdennis - I hope you and your pal are still up for it? I will aim to turn up at the community centre at around 08:45 and will be hanging around by the front door after I pick up my card. My phone number is still ***** *** 978. I have one for you ***** *** 961?


----------



## busdennis (7 Apr 2018)

Hi @ColinJ . Still riding mate, got 100 miles in the legs today so will have to wait and see how they perform in the morning. Is Bill or Carrie et al riding. Lost that phone and your number so will pm over the new one


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2018)

Not riding - I'm needed at Tameside for race duty

Enjoy SiTD


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2018)

busdennis said:


> Hi @ColinJ . Still riding mate, got 100 miles in the legs today so will have to wait and see how they perform in the morning. Is Bill or Carrie et al riding. Lost that phone and your number so will pm over the new one


Ah good; (hopefully!) residual fatigue from today's ride will slow you down to a more comfortable pace for me!

Bill is busy helping his son do up his house this weekend. I just spoke to Carrie - she is seeing a non-cyclist friend tomorrow.

I'll come over by myself. I quite often bump into one or two other CC riders at these events.

No PM received - I have PMd my number to you.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2018)

It is a bit chilly at the moment but I think it should be okay later on. Last minute preparations now before setting off for Mytholmroyd ...


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2018)

It was a good ride today, but I could certainly tell the difference between last year's event (after a fairly good winter of cycling - 1,368 miles from Dec 1st to April 1st) and this year's event (after a disappointing winter - only 708 miles for the corresponding period). I took 45 minutes longer today than last year and it felt a lot harder even though weather conditions were favourable. I must keep going through the next winter, even if it means spending more time on the dreaded turbo trainer!

@busdennis and pal were kind enough to keep me company as far as Keighley. They needed to crack on after that for the final big climb of the day because they were faced with a 2 hour drive home after the event and didn't fancy getting back really late. I got back to event HQ in Mytholmroyd just as they were heading for the van.

I spotted @zacklaws several times during the day and met up with him after the ride for a chat while we consumed vast quantities of cake, sandwiches, flapjack etc.

With my rides to and from the event I totalled 136 km (85 miles) for the day. I had considered doing the extra to boost that up to 161 km (an imperial century) but 2,400 metres (~7,900 ft) of tough climbing on poorly prepared legs put paid to that idea!


----------

